# Help with Mark III 22/45



## Amg2473 (Jan 10, 2013)

As this is my first .22 I am having some issues. When I fire the gun, everything goes normal, but the cartridge won't eject automatically. But after if I pull and release the bolt the empty cartridge will eject?? 

Is there something obvious I am missing? Or is it more serious than that?

Thanks!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try cleaning the gun very carefully, and then lubricating it according to its instruction book.

If you did not first clean it, before firing it, you may be fighting thick, rust-resisting grease that the factory applied.
An added "benefit" of this kind of grease is that it collects dirt as if it were glue, and thereby jams up the gun's works.
Since it's a .22, be sure to clean under and around the extractor's hook too.


----------

